# Mid Size Brewery



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking for a kit building to represent a mid size brewery on my layout. I am modeling in HO scale and prefer plastic kits. I have looked at all the designated "brewery kits" and they are either too small or to large. I am willing to do some kit bashing/modifications if needed. I was wondering what kits others have used to represent such a brewery? 

Dr Bob


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Dr Bob said:


> I am looking for a kit building to represent a mid size brewery on my layout. I am modeling in HO scale and prefer plastic kits. I have looked at all the designated "brewery kits" and they are either too small or to large. I am willing to do some kit bashing/modifications if needed. I was wondering what kits others have used to represent such a brewery?
> 
> Dr Bob



First you need to determine what kits match the architecture of the building you are trying to reproduce. Then if the kit building is too big, you cut it down. If it's too small, get several and combine them to create a building the size you need. 

I'm planning to build a replica of the Rockwood Brewing Co., but I'll be using design preservation sections to do it. It was a large brick building.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I have looked at the DPM kit for the Fedup shipping structure. It has a main building, shipping dock and railroad car unloading, all things I want in a mid size brewery. I have built DPM kits but not one of this size allowing customizing the modules to fit available space. Does these kits work well in building a custom structure?

Dr Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, the modulars work very well, and they're fairly customizable, even allowing you to blank out doors and windows where you don't want them. The Walthers modulars are also very good, with probably moee options, but I like the styling of the DPM one better.

Their prefab structures often have edge decoration whichmakes them a little tricky to kitbash, but I know many people who have gotten great results doing it.


----------

